# Rainbow Warrior in coal protest (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The Greenpeace ship Rainbow Warrior arrives in the UK to join the fight against coal power.

More from BBC News...


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

So ... where are we? Coal and other fossil fuels create gases and fumes, and the world is held to ransom. Nuclear Power leaves a formidable legacy in radio-active material and the possibility of a nuclear accident, let alone the offshoot of terrorist activity, and wind power/wave power offer much to be considered in visual impact and the tying up of land and sea for centuries. We are left with solar power and hot rock facilities, I guess. Not much chance for us, eh? The public are left speechless and without a voice in this confusion. About time they all sat down, and talked ... wait a minute, I thought that had been tried already ...


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I take it Rainbow Warrior is made of metal rather than wood or she could be chopped up and shoved in a power station furnace to save a bit of coal.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Is it April Fools Day every day these days?!. Volcanoes have spewed pollution into the atmosphere since the earth was formed, more than any coal power station or coal fires at home. Fires natural and otherwise have polluted our atmosphere with smoke for the same period, meteors and comets and a host of other natural phenomenon have caused more problems than man ever could. Yet that do not stop some people thinking it all the fault of man. And I see from the BBC report that the Woman Institutes are getting involved as well. I wondered what they did other than local gossip and make cakes. From this report, they now seem experts on how to save the earth. On the other hand, what has changed (Jester) 

David


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

Pompeyfan said:


> Is it April Fools Day every day these days?!. Volcanoes have spewed pollution into the atmosphere since the earth was formed, more than any coal power station or coal fires at home. Fires natural and otherwise have polluted our atmosphere with smoke for the same period, meteors and comets and a host of other natural phenomenon have caused more problems than man ever could. Yet that do not stop some people thinking it all the fault of man. And I see from the BBC report that the Woman Institutes are getting involved as well. I wondered what they did other than local gossip and make cakes. From this report, they now seem experts on how to save the earth. On the other hand, what has changed (Jester)
> 
> David


Good post David, but the WI also make exceedingly good calendars.


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

Rainbow Warrier is sitting ahead of me in West India Dock, we are made of wood so I had better triple my nigh****chmen!!!
Regards
Chris


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Pompeyfan said:


> Is it April Fools Day every day these days?!. Volcanoes have spewed pollution into the atmosphere since the earth was formed, more than any coal power station or coal fires at home. Fires natural and otherwise have polluted our atmosphere with smoke for the same period, meteors and comets and a host of other natural phenomenon have caused more problems than man ever could. Yet that do not stop some people thinking it all the fault of man. And I see from the BBC report that the Woman Institutes are getting involved as well. I wondered what they did other than local gossip and make cakes. From this report, they now seem experts on how to save the earth. On the other hand, what has changed (Jester)
> 
> David


And the Amazons been burning naturally for thousands of years.(Smoke)


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm with David on this one. Fuel has come down but are the power companies going to drop their prices....? Nope...they say the extra hike in the prices justifies the 'need to look at alternative energies'.

And the shareholders get £75 per head of UK customers.......see http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/dispatches/the+truth+about+your+energy+bill/2523687 if you didn't see the programme.

As for Greenpeace - enough said.

Jonty


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Pompeyfan said:


> Is it April Fools Day every day these days?!. Volcanoes have spewed pollution into the atmosphere since the earth was formed, more than any coal power station or coal fires at home. Fires natural and otherwise have polluted our atmosphere with smoke for the same period, meteors and comets and a host of other natural phenomenon have caused more problems than man ever could. Yet that do not stop some people thinking it all the fault of man. And I see from the BBC report that the Woman Institutes are getting involved as well. I wondered what they did other than local gossip and make cakes. From this report, they now seem experts on how to save the earth. On the other hand, what has changed (Jester)
> 
> David


Your are dead right David like to see them tell Aussie to stop exporting coal to China no chance.

GWB


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

David,
You have obviously not heard of the EU Directive on volcanic activity. 
"Lava must flow no faster than 0.5 km per hour, have a viscosity of no greater than 0.73 gigatreacles and a temperature of at least 573 degrees. Sulphurous emissions exceeding 0.89 microchokes will result in compulsory vent capping and fines not exceeding 20 mega-euros."


----------

